# Homemade Concealement for Climber



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey guys I needed a way to add some natural concealment to my Summit Bushmaster Climber so I went to the hardware store on bought some 45 degree angles of pvc pipe and some 90's. I painted them green and zip tied them to the front of the foot platform on the the uprights. I just slide some fresh cut branches from the area into them and have good natural cover. If I new how to add pics I would post them.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## bigmace (Jul 12, 2011)

very smart! they dont stand a chance now hahah.


----------



## Progulf7 (Jan 16, 2007)

Go ahead and mark yourself down for a double droptine 23pt. bruiser!
brilliant idea man


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Great cheap idea that will work on any stand 

Off to Lowes :wink: LOL


----------



## 09Airborne82 (Sep 7, 2011)

Brilliant!! I've got a bunch of pvc fittings left over from my basement reno and a climber that needs some plumbing!! I guess I'll be busy before heading out tomorrow morning!!


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Smart thinking...Might have to give this a try. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Great idea! I don't have a climber, I have hang on's. That trick would work great for them too.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Heck of an idea! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

Very good idea. One thing I do differently is to use rubber hose. It's a bit quieter, flexible, and rubber grips the branches really well. 
Zip ties are my preferred attachment as well. 
Good job.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Redball409 said:


> Very good idea. One thing I do differently is to use rubber hose. It's a bit quieter, flexible, and rubber grips the branches really well.
> Zip ties are my preferred attachment as well.
> Good job.


I tried the rubber hose and found it to be too flexible to hold up the branches I was cutting. As for the noise I really cant say that the PVC makes too much noise when I cut a branch and stick it in. I just trim some natural cover and jam them in the pipe and done Really no noise at all.


----------



## Buckfever1613 (Aug 2, 2007)

Would it be possible to use artificial christmas tree limbs or do you think they would look to out of place?


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> I tried the rubber hose and found it to be too flexible to hold up the branches I was cutting. As for the noise I really cant say that the PVC makes too much noise when I cut a branch and stick it in. I just trim some natural cover and jam them in the pipe and done Really no noise at all.


Very good points, I do have an issue with the hose slipping when the branches get big. 
Good luck this season.


----------



## Redball409 (Jan 21, 2010)

Buckfever1613 said:


> Would it be possible to use artificial christmas tree limbs or do you think they would look to out of place?


I carry too much crap now. 
I think natural tree branches that match whatever tree you are in is best.


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

What diameter pvc did you use? 3/4", 1"??? Thanks for the great idea.


----------

